
I made a cheap HHO Generator. Device helps in reducing fuel consumption. AMA - tomsaj
https://techama.com/i-made-on-my-own-very-cheap-but-effective-hho-generator-this-little-device-159099/
======
Frenchgeek
Since it take more power to split up water than you get by recombining it, I
severely doubt it.

